# Coding incidental findings in ER setting



## Rachel_Nelson (Sep 12, 2013)

The denials manager at my facility is reviewing radiology reports from the ER and requesting that we add incidental findings from them. Is this correct? For example - pt came in from a MVA and patient is confused and disoriented and he did a C-spine x-ray on the patient and in the report it states that the patient does have DDD which is not related to the ER visit.  She wants us to use DDD as a diagnosis because it is covered in the LCD.  I know that you can code off the radiologist reports but this does not seem right.


----------



## MNovoselatz (Sep 12, 2013)

Not in the facility setting- please review AHA coding clinic- see DX V71.4 for your admitting and primary DX's in this case.


----------

